# Foods that should not have been deep fried



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Classic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what bothers me more, the apostrophe or the idea of deep fried oreos (or oreo's)

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm not sure what bothers me more, the apostrophe or the idea of deep fried oreos (or oreo's)
> 
> Betsy


Apparently, they are a staple at state and county fairs in certain regions of the country. I've never had one, though.

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Apparently, they are a staple at state and county fairs in certain regions of the country. I've never had one, though.


Maybe we should start a new thread for "Things I've never tried and never will."


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm not sure what bothers me more, the apostrophe or the idea of deep fried oreos (or oreo's)
> 
> Betsy


In a moment of (increased) insanity I tried one once. The taste wasn't as bad as expected, but the artificial flavorings were not hidden by the vast amounts of grease.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

And that brings us to deep fried twinkies (yes indeed).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, this is too good a topic to pass up.  Mods, let's split out the recent gross food posts and start a new thread!  Can't wait to hear more about foods that should NOT have been deep fried.  We can start with mine that quote's Leslie oreo's post and leave that one in the Grammar Pet Peeves?

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> foods that should NOT have been deep fried.


That would be... almost all of them?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, we're not talking about health considerations here, Susan, just taste!!!!

So far, twinkies and oreos.  Who knew?  I just knew about mushrooms and zucchini. and Mozzerella.

Personally, I never got into the deep fried turkey thing, either.

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

How about... wait for it...chocolate covered deep fried bacon? A treat at the Arkansas state fair last fall. No, I did not try it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, we deep fry the turkey at Thanksgiving. It's easy and quick. 

I've never had this but supposedly it's popular out west, in places like Wyoming: deep fried pickles.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here in New England, we don't have fried oreos or fried pickles, but fried dough is extremely popular at fairs and ball games. 

L


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Even though I have never deep fried a turkey.  I am here to tell you that, done right, they are goooood.  As usual the key factor is clean quality oil.  And a completely (and I do mean completely) thawed and not-wet turkey.  Even so it should only be done outdoors away from houses or overhanging tree limbs.
We have a fellow at our church who usually does about 15 or so for a church-wide sit down.  And other people bring their birds and ask him to do theirs also.  In quantity they can be reasonalbe in price to cook.
But afterwards, people get strange and bring out the twinkies.
Just sayin....


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

My husband HAD to have a Deep Fried Snickers bar last time we went to the fair. He made me try a bite, not bad, but not good either. I went and got a Strawberry shortcake wih fresh berries and homemade ice cream. Yummy!
This was at the Jacksonville Fair, but I have seen these at the San Diego County Fair too!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, we're not talking about health considerations here, Susan, just taste!!!!
> 
> So far, twinkies and oreos. Who knew? I just knew about mushrooms and zucchini. and Mozzerella.
> 
> ...


Deep-fried zucchini is nice if you slice it as thinly as potato chips, and then salt after deep-frying... you end up with zucchini chips! (since you said health wasn't a consideration here...)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Recipe for deep fried Oreos:
http://www.recipezaar.com/Deep-Fried-Oreos-42152

From the recipe:
"I had these at a local county fair and just had to try to make them. They are delicious.You can substitute your favorite dry pancake mix for the Bisquick. They are best when eaten warm. If you are want to try a lighter version, use lowfat milk, canola oil, and reduced fat Oreos."

52 cookies (change servings and units)

Ingredients

* 1 (20 ounce) package Oreo cookies
* 2 cups Bisquick
* 2 eggs
* 1 1/2 cups milk
* 3 teaspoons oil
* vegetable oil (enough for deep frying)

Directions

1. Blend Bisquick, eggs, milk, and 3 tsp oil until smooth.
2. Preheat your deep fryer to about 375°F (use a thermometer if you wish to deep fry in a pan).
3. Dip the cookies in the batter mixture until totally covered and then place in the hot oil (cookies will float).
4. Keep checking and turn over the cookie when bottom side of Oreo is brown.
5. Keep a close watch because it only takes a short time to brown.
6. Remove cookies and eat warm.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Deep-fried zucchini is nice if you slice it as thinly as potato chips, and then salt after deep-frying... you end up with zucchini chips! (since you said health wasn't a consideration here...)


But that sounds good! Off-topic!!!! That goes in the recipe thread which is around here somewhere... 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> My husband HAD to have a Deep Fried Snickers bar last time we went to the fair. He made me try a bite, not bad, but not good either. I went and got a Strawberry shortcake wih fresh berries and homemade ice cream. Yummy!


OK, I think we also need to know what part of the country these items are found in....

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Recipe for deep fried Oreos:


I note that you didn't bother posting the nutrition/calorie information on this... assuming the original even thought it worth mentioning


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But that sounds good! Off-topic!!!! That goes in the recipe thread which is around here somewhere...
> 
> Betsy


Oooops! I wondered how long I'd last here before some mod gave me the evil eye....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

With the exception of the chocolate bacon, all of the deep fried foods are staples of the Iowa State Fair and I will confess, I absolutely LOVE the deep-fried pickles (we ignore all fat and calorie content for the one day we attend the Fair each year).  We also deep fry a turkey every year for Thanksgiving (fresh peanut oil is the only way to go) and Geoff is right, they are good, good, good.  I think the fried candy bars are disgusting!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> If you are want to try a lighter version, use lowfat milk, canola oil, and reduced fat Oreos."


If you want a lighter version...how ridiculous! That's like drinking rum and diet coke.

L


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Deep Fried Ice Cream!  That does NOT make sense.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

cat616 said:


> Deep Fried Ice Cream! That does NOT make sense.


How about baked Alaska? Does that make more sense?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Deep fried oreos. I always that was normal-ish. They are 99 cents on Freemont street like the Deep Fried twinkie


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Deep fried Oreos are at the MN state fair.  I like Oreos, but the deep fried version was not so good.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I should have stayed away from this topic since I am feeling sick to my stomach as it is...eww, I may never eat in days now!

I'll spare you all from the green faced upchuck smiley.

-sailor


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

A restaurant here with "comfort food" has on their menu - deep fried macaroni and cheese?  How in the world do you do that?  I really don't want to know.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> A restaurant here with "comfort food" has on their menu - deep fried macaroni and cheese? How in the world do you do that? I really don't want to know.


Heard of this before and am curious about it


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I had fried ice cream at a chinese restaurant one time a long time ago.  It was actually pretty good.
deb


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> A restaurant here with "comfort food" has on their menu - deep fried macaroni and cheese? How in the world do you do that? I really don't want to know.


They have that here in TGIFriday's. It's a wad of Mac & Cheese, like a tablespoon or more, and then covered with some type of batter and then deep fried.

My teenage daughter loves it. Not one of my favorites.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

drenee said:


> I had fried ice cream at a chinese restaurant one time a long time ago. It was actually pretty good.
> deb


Fried ice cream. Easy to find! Its yummy. one of my fave desserts


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I love fried ice cream. I haven't tried fried oreos or twinkies.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

at the state fair of texas at one time or another we have hadall of the following deep fried: 
snickers, cocacola (coke flavored batter topped with coke syrup), cheescake, pralines, bacon,twinkie, oreos,peanut butter jelly and banana sandwiches, marshmallows on a stick. latte, avacados,banana pudding,chili burrito, peach cobbler on a stick. in fact there is a competition each year to figure out what will be the new foods. no i haven't tried any of them, nor do i plan to, the only fair food i like are the french fries and cotton candy.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

cat616 said:


> Deep Fried Ice Cream! That does NOT make sense.


Oh but it's yummy.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

crca56 said:


> at the state fair of texas at one time or another we have hadall of the following deep fried:
> snickers, cocacola (coke flavored batter topped with coke syrup), cheescake, pralines, bacon,twinkie, oreos,peanut butter jelly and banana sandwiches, marshmallows on a stick. latte, avacados,banana pudding,chili burrito, peach cobbler on a stick. in fact there is a competition each year to figure out what will be the new foods. no i haven't tried any of them, nor do i plan to, the only fair food i like are the french fries and cotton candy.


  some of those sound.... less than appetizing.

But I guess that's the point of this thread.
I really don't feel like having dinner anymore....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I note that you didn't bother posting the nutrition/calorie information on this... assuming the original even thought it worth mentioning


Do you really need nutritional info to know that NO ONE should ever eat one of these things? Here it is:

Nutrition for one deep fried oreo:
Serving Size 1 cookies 24g

Recipe makes 52 cookies
Calories 80 
Calories from Fat 31 (39%)
Amount Per Serving %DV
Total Fat 3.5g 5%
Saturated Fat 0.8g 4%
Monounsaturated Fat 1.8g 
Polyunsaturated Fat 0.5g 
Trans Fat 0.6g 
Cholesterol 9mg 3%
Sodium 118mg 4%
Potassium 41mg 1%
Total Carbohydrate 11.1g 3%
Dietary Fiber 0.4g 1%
Sugars 5.0g 
Protein 1.4g 2%


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

There isn't a food known to man that couldn't benefit from a little deep fat frying.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> If you want a lighter version...how ridiculous! That's like drinking rum and diet coke.
> 
> L


That part cracked me up too.

Betsy


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Forster said:


> There isn't a food known to man that couldn't benefit from a little deep fat frying.


AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Leslie said:


> If you want a lighter version...how ridiculous! That's like drinking rum and diet coke.
> 
> L


Umm... I drink rum and diet coke
I think many people who drink this do it because they are used to the diet coke flavor instead of the regular coke flavor. That's why I drink it, I like the diet coke taste. I don't drink it because it's 'light'.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Do you really need nutritional info to know that NO ONE should ever eat one of these things?


And yet millions of people regularly do, apparently...

Maybe there's some requirement that says food at fairs has to be unhealthy. I have yet to see a stand at one selling, say, apples or fruit smoothies or even plain sandwiches that didn't include a deep-fried piece of chicken.

Not to say that I don't eat junk food sometimes too. I just think it would be nice to have more choices.

On the OT... I remember seeing a demo once for a gadget that deep-fried sandwiches. They made a ham-and-cheese sandwich on some kind of plastic-wrapped white bread, put it in a little frame-holder thingy, dipped that into a batter, and set the whole thing into the gadget to fry. I didn't understand what was wrong with just the sandwich, pre-batter. I think they charged over a hundred bucks for it, too.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

kim said:


> Umm... I drink rum and diet coke
> I think many people who drink this do it because they are used to the diet coke flavor instead of the regular coke flavor. That's why I drink it, I like the diet coke taste. I don't drink it because it's 'light'.


Good point.
Maybe I should be more tolerant of the people at the supermarket checkout who buy potato chips, cookies, a candy bar, and a diet soft drink for lunch.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I think that someone mentioned deep fried pickles earlier... My hubby ordered them at a restaurant once and I had to try one. I ate one slice and thought, "This isn't so bad." I took a second slice and almost gagged.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Forster said:


> There isn't a food known to man that couldn't benefit from a little deep fat frying.


LOL well, I don't know. A waitress in Maine used this argument to convince us to try the *fried appetizer platter*. It included pickes, carrots, and I don't even remember what else.

We all decided that yes, there ARE foods that don't benefit from deep fried batter.


----------



## honyock (Oct 29, 2008)

I have to confess that I've tried all of the following at the Texas State Fair the past four or five years (my girlfriend's daughter talks me into it every year, to join her in trying all the finalists in the "Best New Fried Food" contest:

Fried gumdrops (absolutely terrible)
Deep fried bacon (would have been better if the bacon were cooked instead of half raw. Somehow this one won the top prize last year)
Fried Coke (Really, fried hush puppies that have been soaked in Coca-Cola syrup. Then more Coke is poured over the top. So bad we donated them to the trash can).
Fried grilled cheese sandwiches (pretty good, until the grease starts to ooze through your pores..
Fried Mac and cheese (not bad).
Fried chocolate truffles (really, really good).

Others we haven't tried:
Fried cheesecake
Fried every type of candy bar ever invented (the fried Snickers booth is always crowded).
Fried pineapple slices
Fried cake on a stick.

Of course, this is Texas, where Chicken Fried Steak is more or less the official state food (and partly why we are the most obese state in the nation).


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

Tried fried pickles once at a local restaurant and thought they were rather tasty: they were served with a creamy dill and horseradish dip. Maybe the trick is they were thin enough not to appear too slimy.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

actually honyock, i think mississippi, my home state is the most obese, and i have lived in texas for the last 40 years so i guess i can't win for losing on the weight thing...as i use to tell my late hubby, i'm gonna stay fat, i already bought the clothes. lol


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I think you can find just about anything you can imagine deep fried here in Texas!

Mac & Cheese, I can handle in small amounts. I still haven't had the chance to try Deep Fried Bacon, but I'm not sure I want, too!
My SIL prides himself with his Deep Fried Oreos!! He always wants to make them every time they come to visit. I can't stand them!!  
Fried pickles, green tomatoes and squash (yellow and zucchini) are my favs!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kim said:


> Umm... I drink rum and diet coke
> I think many people who drink this do it because they are used to the diet coke flavor instead of the regular coke flavor. That's why I drink it, I like the diet coke taste. I don't drink it because it's 'light'.


Yes, I've had other folks tell me the same thing. It still makes me chuckle, though, and I always think of the scene in *Desperately Seeking Susan *where the woman orders a rum and Tab. LOL


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Of course, a food that should be deep fried is clams! Yum. I like them in crumbs, not batter, with a good homemade tartar sauce.

They are very good steamed, too.

Occasionally, I've seen lobster nuggets on a menu, which is deep fried lobster (take it out of the shell, first) but most people seem to think that is a sacrilege.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Of course, a food that should be deep fried is clams! Yum. I like them in crumbs, not batter, with a good homemade tartar sauce.
> 
> They are very good steamed, too.
> 
> ...


Off topic, young lady!!! Mouth watering is NOT what we're looking for here!

Betsy

(I'm sure lobster nuggets are wonderful, but lobster needs no further adornment.)


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you Betsy!  we are fasting here before blood tests, the other stuff I could handle, but this post from Leslie    Cruel


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Pumpkin tempura was very popular in Korea for some time, but never made it to my favorites list.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Recipe for deep fried Oreos:
> http://www.recipezaar.com/Deep-Fried-Oreos-42152
> 
> From the recipe:
> ...


I love deep fried Oreos. It would be dangerous for me to make them. I get them when I see them at a street fair.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

From the Indiana state fair, I believe...


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Yes, I've had other folks tell me the same thing. It still makes me chuckle, though, and I always think of the scene in *Desperately Seeking Susan *where the woman orders a rum and Tab. LOL


On the other hand, I might just be trying to rationalize things.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

When I was in the Bei-jing night market, they deep fried a lot of things. The recipe for deep fried scorpions is a must, stingers and venom sacks removed and served on a shish kabob stick. Of course, I was once served in China (in Kiang-chou) a crustacean (hairy) that looked like a giant taratula, all sticky. I though that that might have done better in the deep fryer. There there were the milk fed and skinned . . . canines hanging ready for the wok in Hong Kong. In Guilin I got snake soup, pangolin and bamboo rat (a specialty). But I guess, all those things should be deep fried. But I never had a deep fired oreo cooking in China. So when someone says: "I love Chinese food," they haven't been to China OR  they're lying OR . . . They're Chinese and know better.

Edward C. Patterson
wo wu-tze o-la (I'm hungry lit. My belly needs filling)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

edwpat said:


> When I was in the Bei-jing night market, they deep fried a lot of things.


I think I'd starve in China.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

Coast of NC.

Deep Fried Corn on the Cob

I've not tried it.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

The Sonic's around here (Arkansas) have Pickles-O's on the menu which are dill pickle chips, deep fried.  They are served with ranch dipping sauce.  I used to think that the thought of them was disgusting but then I had a co-worker who was addicted to them so I tried them.  Yeah...they are DELICIOUS!  Yum!!  Now they are a "special" treat that I allow myself every few weeks or so.

I have never tried deep fried Twinkies or Snickers, although both are on the dessert menu of a local restaurant "Shorty Smalls".


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

fried corn on the cob, yum. i forgot about that. the blackeyed pea serves that (or use to, haven"t been there in a while. sounds like lunch tomorrow with pot roast, mashed potatos and squash cassarole...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually fried corn on the cob sounds somewhat intriguing.  Not enough to want to eat any anytime soon.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Do they dip it in batter, or just fry it as-is?


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

pretty tasty, at least at the pea, lightly breaded and fried and i've never had a greasy piece. you don't need butter, just salt and pepper


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

just checked thier site, apparantly they are only located in Texas and Tennessee. sorry, i was going to reccomend trying the restaraunt for yourself, if you are ever in the dallas area, just try them out. good comfort/country food


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

crca56 said:


> apparantly they are only located in Texas and Tennessee.


The Black-Eyed Pea? I could swear I've seen one of those around here somewhere.

(And I only drove through Tennessee once, 25 years ago... and I've only been to Texas twice for conventions, more than seven years ago.... so that can't be where I saw one.)


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

maybe so, i didn't look very far on thier site, just saw a place to pull up tx and tn menus. if you have one close give it a try.  i love the lumpy mashed potatos and the pot roast is always really tender.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

crca56 said:


> maybe so, i didn't look very far on thier site, just saw a place to pull up tx and tn menus. if you have one close give it a try. i love the lumpy mashed potatos and the pot roast is always really tender.


I'll do that! Now I'm curious about the corn...


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

sweet ears, lightly battered and golden fried


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Carolyn you are killing me!!  The only thing I have in Dallas is my in-laws and I certainly don't want to make a trip to see them just to go to the Black Eyed Pea, their food is definitely not "diet" oriented   but it sure is good - lumpy mashed pots, ooooooooh their cobblers, too early to think about that kinda stuff, never did have their fried corn on the cob tho.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sure there is a Black-Eyed Pea somewhere around here, Susan, I've heard someone mention it...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just googled it and there is one in Arlington. . . . .only problem is it's Arlington, Texas.  

The web site shows a bunch around Dallas and Houston, one or two in the are of San Antonio, one in Tennessee, and apparently one coming to somewhere in Colorado. . . . . .

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

How very strange.  This bears further research...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Another restaurant very similar to The Black-Eyed Pea is The Dixie Cafe. They once were together but the owners split and for awhile wouldn't go into each others territory. Similar menus and yes, both have fried corn on the cob.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Here we go:

Black-Eyed Pea 645 Elden Street, Herndon, Virginia 703 435-4062

So there!  I *knew* I had seen one.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

mmmm dixie house. i wish we still had one nearby. they made (make?) a strawberry daquiri with icecream  milkshake with a kick.....oh well, off to work now


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Here we go:
> 
> Black-Eyed Pea 645 Elden Street, Herndon, Virginia 703 435-4062
> 
> So there! I *knew* I had seen one.


Maybe you should have your DC meet up there... 

L


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Maybe you should have your DC meet up there...
> 
> L


Ah, but that will be a different group -- the Restaurants Mentioned On Kindleboards Reviewers Group! 

(One of my dream jobs... restaurant reviewer.... and... wait for it....)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Here we go:
> 
> Black-Eyed Pea 645 Elden Street, Herndon, Virginia 703 435-4062
> 
> So there! I *knew* I had seen one.


That's right! When I worked in Reston we used to go there! I knew when I was working somewhere we used to go there.

(WOW HUGE CLAP OF THUNDER RIGHT NOW!)

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Ah, but that will be a different group -- the Restaurants Mentioned On Kindleboards Reviewers Group!
> 
> (One of my dream jobs... restaurant reviewer.... and... wait for it....)


Susan - we have a couple down here that got tired of all the so so reviews, so they started going to every restaurant in town, talked to people, went to Guadalajara, tried all the places between here and there, and put out a YEARLY guide. It's a lot of work and you have to work clandestinely or else you will get special reviews. So that's what you need to do, find an area with lots of restaurants and no "official" reviews and go for it


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Alas, the DC area (and anything within driving distance) already has more than its share of "official" reviews...

A nice idea to keep in mind though.


----------

